# Is this a good 30g community?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

-1 angelfish
-5 long fin red minor tetras
-3 ottos
-3 silver hatchet fish?

*pc:fish5::fish-in-bowl::betta:*old dude:fish10:*c/p**w3*w2:fish9::goldfish::fish10::fish10::fish10:*pc*r2*w3:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

This size tank will be good for these fish. The angle will need a bigger tank once it's starts to get real big. This will take a while to happen.


----------



## Zwicker (Jan 6, 2011)

agreed...angels grow vertically (primarily), so a tall tank with tall decorations/plants is preferred


----------

